# I found out what amp is right for me.



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

That amp is......... Bugera 6262. I'm not going to go into my opinions on the sounds just yet but I'm just gonna link this vid and see what you people think but I gotta say, I love it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhN6iLMtm74


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

SinCron said:


> That amp is......... Bugera 6262. I'm not going to go into my opinions on the sounds just yet but I'm just gonna link this vid and see what you people think but I gotta say, I love it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhN6iLMtm74


It's always difficult to tell based on a YouTube clip, but I'm quite impressed. I always assumed these were strictly high-gain amps. The demo shows a very good range of usable tones. 

This Bugera 6262 head sells for $638 at a well known Canadian online retailer. If the build quality is acceptable this is an excellent deal. Did I read somewhere that it is made by Behringer or was it only distributed by Behringer? In any case, it sounds like a good buy.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

It is only distributed by Behringer and since the Canadian Dollar is higher now, I might get someone who travels to and from the states a lot to pick one up for me for 600 even.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

so you love 5150's, very nice.


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

Budda said:


> so you love 5150's, very nice.


I was thinking the same thing... if that isn't a 5150 rip off then
I don't know what is.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd rather pay $725 for the USA 5150 myself, but i can be a bit of a snob that way sometimes lol


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> I'd rather pay $725 for the USA 5150 myself, but i can be a bit of a snob that way sometimes lol


How much to get it modded for a usable clean? Ah HA!


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

check out the Bugera 333xl. A forum member on the Dean site picked one up and hes content with it... theres also some clips he recorded with the amp.

http://www.deanguitars.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=47539

He actuallly compares it to his ENGL Savage120... its a good read.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Budda said:


> I'd rather pay $725 for the USA 5150 myself, but i can be a bit of a snob that way sometimes lol


You and me both Budda:smile:

I've heard a few demo's of these amps and all I hear is an amp that duplicates the 6505's amount of gain, but lacks something in the tone dept. Not as full or rich sounding as the original.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SinCron said:


> How much to get it modded for a usable clean? Ah HA!


Using an amp modeller as the guy in the vid did, well, about the same (the cost of an amp modeller). I dont think the 6505+ has a bad clean sound when its being processed, only when completely naked.
I think for these sort of reviews they should play completely naked and then with effects to give a truer idea of the amps sound. To be honest, at the volume this guy is playing at, my $100. 15w Line 6 Spider sounds just as good due to its built in effects.

Still not a bad sound in the vid, Wonder how it holds up when its cranked?
I'd still pass on it as there isnt a big enough price tag to warrant going for a copy cat....they'd be smarter if they copied Mesa's or some other expensive amp and made competitvely priced versions. 
Everytime I see the name Bugera, I keep thinking it says "buggering", and therefore, I'll pass.
But good luck with it and be sure to post a review with your firsthand experiences.


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

I've been listening to the 333XL clips from the link I posted below and I think it sounds better than the 5150, and I own one so I can compare. 
More usable gain with out that "Hissiness" you get past 6.5 and much better cleans. All that for an all tube amp at 599.99 can't go wrong.

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=6323970

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=6323996


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

or a retube and a bias? *gasp*

also, what about the 5150's clean? it's useable.. if you know what you're doing. when i spent a few minutes on the combo, the clean channel struck me as very similar to my jsx.

it's not the best, but it's really not that bad. and reverb helps 

i'd still get the real deal.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Man, my German is rusty. 


Good cleans, nice crunchy distortion. I'll remember to check those out when I return to Canada. 600$ is relatively cheap (but a 5150 is just a little bit more expensive...so I'm guessing you can get a used 5150 for the same price, if not less). I figure a second-hand one would be an incredible deal, though.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wbS64FYfJo&feature=related


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

What do you mean by the modeler comment? He wasn't using one. He was just using an interface to go to the comp. Why get an amp that needs to be retubed and biased to sound like something cheaper? You just seem to have a "bias" towards these amps . Understandable for moral reasons but if it gets the job done for those who can't afford the real thing, all is good. I'd love to be able to afford the real amps. Hell, I'd love to be able to afford much of anything but when you're stuck on IA and unable to find a real job, it's hard to not look at cheaper options. Besides, he didn't have it turned up that much so you never got a feel for how it sounds overdriven.

Also, let us not forget that the 5150 is based on a modified Soldano amp that Eddie brought in.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SinCron said:


> What do you mean by the modeler comment? He wasn't using one. He was just using an interface to go to the comp. Why get an amp that needs to be retubed and biased to sound like something cheaper? You just seem to have a "bias" towards these amps . Understandable for moral reasons but if it gets the job done for those who can't afford the real thing, all is good. I'd love to be able to afford the real amps. Hell, I'd love to be able to afford much of anything but when you're stuck on IA and unable to find a real job, it's hard to not look at cheaper options. Besides, he didn't have it turned up that much so you never got a feel for how it sounds overdriven.
> 
> Also, let us not forget that the 5150 is based on a modified Soldano amp that Eddie brought in.


IMHO, every amp should be retubed after a few years, and biased whenever new power tubes are put in. you're not getting the most from your amp if you dont do this.

you dont retube and bias a 5150 to sound like the bugera, you retube and bias a 5150 to lay the bugera to waste. :rockon2:


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

It's just like budget beer and Kia cars. 
They all have their place in the market and are decent for the price. 
But don't try and say they are just as good or better than the standard or premium brands.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SinCron said:


> *What do you mean by the modeler comment? He wasn't using one. He was just using an interface to go to the comp*. Why get an amp that needs to be retubed and biased to sound like something cheaper? You just seem to have a "bias" towards these amps . Understandable for moral reasons but if it gets the job done for those who can't afford the real thing, all is good. I'd love to be able to afford the real amps. Hell, I'd love to be able to afford much of anything but when you're stuck on IA and unable to find a real job, it's hard to not look at cheaper options. Besides, he didn't have it turned up that much so you never got a feel for how it sounds overdriven.
> 
> Also, let us not forget that the 5150 is based on a modified Soldano amp that Eddie brought in.


He used an M-Audio Black Box...I dont understand German so dont know if he was using it completely dry, but I doubt it. Doesnt sound like it to me, anyways.
Here's the description of the Black Box from M-Audio's site:


> Top Features
> 40 ultra-realistic virtual amp models > play the greatest amps of all time
> 
> 121 effects > incredible creative versatility
> ...


http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/MAudioBlackBox-main.html

So ya, its a modeler as well as an interface.


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

Budda said:


> or a retube and a bias? *gasp*
> 
> also, what about the 5150's clean? it's useable.. if you know what you're doing.


The 5150 was built with no clean channel in mind... EVH hardly ever uses a clean channel... besides rolling back is vol knob. The 5150's clean channel is "useable" nothing great, just useable.

BTW, I just sold my 5150... its gone!! Now I need to fill the void


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

just a personal note, i havent heard many Great clean channels yet.


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

Heres a pretty good one on one between the 5150 and 6262 that I found...

*Bugera 6262 compared to 5150 

This is from a post on the ultimate-guitar forum.... 

http://music.megagoo.com/5150-bugera-test.mp3 

'' sections, all double-tracked and panned hard left & right 

section 1: bugera 6262 
section 2: 5150 
section 3 bugera right side, 5150 left.''*


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Going from just word of mouth really isn't the best way to determine whether a product is good or not. There have been so many mix reviews on what a 6262 (or 6260) sounds like. Some say similar to a 5150 others have been matching it to an SLO. Even the 333's have been receiving the title Mark IV clones. Overall I'd say it has it's own sound to it.

For what it's worth I think they sound great and just because it's cheaper would you turn your nose? Would you feel better if they charged $1000 for it? What I'm getting out of Bugera is that they found a sound/product, which to some might be out of someones price range, and created something affordable that sounds good.

If you wanna continue cork sniffing buy yourself an ENGL and realize that the $2100 price tag sure as hell doesn't equal reliable quality. 

To SinCron, all I say is enjoy the amp. I'm sure you'll love it! They have plenty of sound options on them; although I would recommend a tube swap right off the bat and mix and match those preamp tubes until you find something that suits you. The only bad thing I've heard about these amps are that the tubes are cheap, but what do you expect. Swap them out and you'll be running with the pack in no time!

Gary


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

4x12 said:


> Heres a pretty good one on one between the 5150 and 6262 that I found...
> 
> *Bugera 6262 compared to 5150
> 
> ...


That's been posted in this forum before. The 5150 sounds a little brighter, but that might be due to a variety of factors other than the amp.


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> That's been posted in this forum before. The 5150 sounds a little brighter, but that might be due to a variety of factors other than the amp.


shit... and I thought i was bringing something new to the table


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

As soon as I can sell my Yamaha 4X12 (or 3X12, 1X15 combo), I'll actually look at purchasing one of them but as it stands, I just can't right now. unless someone wants to buy everything from me (G100, V-Amp 2, Guitar, EQ, speakers, mic, Ultra Metal, previously mentioned Yamaha combo) and net me $975, THEN I will get one (Clear my credit card and then a bit). Hmmm.... I should make an ultra B&S topic.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guiary said:


> Going from just word of mouth really isn't the best way to determine whether a product is good or not. There have been so many mix reviews on what a 6262 (or 6260) sounds like. Some say similar to a 5150 others have been matching it to an SLO. Even the 333's have been receiving the title Mark IV clones. Overall I'd say it has it's own sound to it.
> 
> For what it's worth I think they sound great and just because it's cheaper would you turn your nose? Would you feel better if they charged $1000 for it? What I'm getting out of Bugera is that they found a sound/product, which to some might be out of someones price range, and created something affordable that sounds good.
> 
> ...


good points. but at the end of the day, i also like reliability, which isn't something that Behringer electronics is known for. everyone likes a good price, but they also know that if it seems to good to be true, it probably is. I'm sure this amp sounds great - but i dont want to be taking it in every 6 months for this and that. if tech bills make it a $600+200 amp.. you get where im going lol.

and i'd buy an ENGL - they are solid amps that sound really really good


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

It's NOT Behringer. It's only distributed by them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pretty sure behringer owns bugera?

maybe my local store will get one in. and maybe i'll be able to grab one for $300 used to mess about with hehe


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> pretty sure behringer owns bugera?
> 
> maybe my local store will get one in. and maybe i'll be able to grab one for $300 used to mess about with hehe


Or you could let me know about it so I could have my first tube amp .


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

they're not That Great..

oh wow, i cant type the word i wanted to use.. ah well: *chuckles*

just wait, im sure they'll be getting sold in a few months used.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Budda said:


> they're not That Great..
> 
> oh wow, i cant type the word i wanted to use.. ah well: *chuckles*
> 
> just wait, im sure they'll be getting sold in a few months used.


I'm counting on it. I would definitely pay 250-300$ for one of those used. 600$ new, though? There's an awful lot of mighty fine kits and second-hand amps that can be had for that price.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

"oh hai, its fotoshop" lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guiary said:


> Going from just word of mouth really isn't the best way to determine whether a product is good or not.
> Gary


im pretty sure that that's actually how most people form a general opinion about various products lol.

worth of mouth told me: gibson and fender is good, marshall and mesa is good, my parents minivan will still be on the road in 10 years (i hope!), and to avoid cheaply-built products.

isnt that why we have instrument forums? word of mouth, reviews of gear as well as talking about music and the industry etc?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> im pretty sure that that's actually how most people form a general opinion about various products lol.
> 
> *worth of mouth told me: gibson and fender is good, marshall and mesa is good, my parents minivan will still be on the road in 10 years (i hope!), and to avoid cheaply-built products.*
> 
> isnt that why we have instrument forums? word of mouth, reviews of gear as well as talking about music and the industry etc?


Word of mouth, or common sense?  lol

Funny ad pic..."the _soul_ of valves", yet they show a stereotypical hair metal rockstar type player that symbolizes the excesses of the 80's (speed, flash, loudness, big crowds/big money etc), but never really associated with "having soul". I'd say Bugera needs a new marketing person.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

4x12 said:


> Heres a pretty good one on one between the 5150 and 6262 that I found...
> 
> *Bugera 6262 compared to 5150
> 
> ...


Its a pretty good clip. The sound is comparable, I think it'd be a mistake to choose a "winner" since you could probably turn a few dials to compensate and declare a "new winner".
But its not enough for me to buy one. The price when compared to a used 5150 is just too close. One of the factors is resale, and IMO, I'd rather buy a used 5150/6505 (since it seems you have to retube the bugera anyways), retube it, and then be able to resell the 5150 for about the same money in a couple years anyways. And then theres the service aspect...I'm sure Peavey products are mroe widely serviceable, as well theres a lot more users online with which to share experiences/information.


But if you'reexcited about it, then by all means, enjoy the amp. At its low price point, its hard to go wrong, ane even if you do, its a pretty cheap life lesson in the big picture.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

diablo - common sense. i knew nothing of gear when i started out.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

I like how the "player" in the Bugera add is even holding a SG clone.kjdr


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

JSX/6505 said:


> I like how the "player" in the Bugera add is even holding a SG clone.kjdr


Not to mention his fake muscles. His biceps, triceps, shoulders, and chest have been photoshopped to look bigger than they really are (notice the comparatively small forearms and lats?).


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

NB-SK said:


> Not to mention his fake muscles. His biceps, triceps, shoulders, and chest have been photoshopped to look bigger than they really are (notice the comparatively small forearms and lats?).


boy... you really spent a lot of time looking at this pic didnt you. Thats something a chick would say about another chicks fake tits! 
















I'm just kidding with you dude!!!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Not to mention his fake muscles. His biceps, triceps, shoulders, and chest have been photoshopped to look bigger than they really are (notice the comparatively small forearms and lats?).


I didn't spend as much time as you did analyzing the ad but I did notice that he's not even plugged in.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Personally I think you'd have to be crazy to buy one of those amps, but to each his own. 

Peavey 5150 - you can pick them up for like $600-$750 used. 

Peavey Triple X - you can pick them up for $700-800 used. 

Peavey JSX - you can pick them up for $750-900 used.

Spending more and getting quality parts vs buying another amp based on those amps with cheaper parts and likely not put together as well. Anything endorsed/distributed/supported by Behringer can't be too good IMO.

Just seems like a no brainer to me. The way I think is: so you have to save your pennies a bit longer, big deal? You're getting a superior amp and you've lived without that particular amp all this time, you can manage for a little longer.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I saw a 5150II go for 675$..very good price considering i had paid 500 for an older Laney AOR head "Marshall killer" which sound slike $hit. (but not after i mod it!) I gotta say though, I like the Bugera tones.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Gretsch Electromatic G5222 Amplifier - Tweed - 5W Tube Amp*

Specs:
Wattage - 5 Watts
Impedance - 4 Ohms
Speaker - One 6", 4 Ohm Special Design driver with ceramic magnet
Channels - Two (High & Low Sensitivity)
Controls - SIngle Volume
Extension Jack - External Speaker Output
Inputs - High-Gain and Low-Gain Inputs
Footswitch - N/A
Handle - Leather Strap
Dimensions - Height 11" | Width 12" | Depth 7.5"
Weight -15lbs
Tubes - 1 Preamp - 12AX7 | 1- Power Amp 6V6

Bought this yesterday for $179.99. Fender owns Gretsch, and this is the identical design as the Fender 600 Champion.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Well I've heard nothing but good sounds on youtube and good things from people who own them. Pretty sure I'm going to get one of these when I have the spare cash. Getting the 6262.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Well I've heard nothing but good sounds on youtube and good things from people who own them. Pretty sure I'm going to get one of these when I have the spare cash. Getting the 6262.


Might want to wait a bit longer:

http://www.deanguitars.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=48115

And so it begins... 

Could just be one but if you're dead set on getting it I'd wait for more people to grab them.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I actually am debating on whether or not to save even more and get a Carvin V3. The characteristics of the distortion of them are a bit different but I still might try the V3. Although I gotta say, I love the style the 6262 has for gain but that Carvin..... that's just beautiful.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I watched the youtube vid from post #1. I thought the gain tones sounded like cardboard...cleans were OK.

Have to say that I am not impressed with that amp based on the video.


----------



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

*buggera*

after seeing the videos and listening to the sound clips I'm not really impressed with this amp at all. I used to own a 5150II head and it was great. Too much amp for me, thats for sure. I say save up the extra cash and pick up a real one!


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Not to mention his fake muscles. His biceps, triceps, shoulders, and chest have been photoshopped to look bigger than they really are (notice the comparatively small forearms and lats?).


Maybe Bugera cloned him as well using ideas and similar parts from an already established and proven source.kjdr


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Well I've been talked out of a Bugera. I know that if you ever want more gain with an amp of better quality, there's an OD pedal. How could I say no to this amp?

-Boost: Add up to 9 dB of volume boost, switch it on/off via the FS44 footswitch and MIDI.
- Bright: Boost highs starting at 5kHz for added clarity.
- Mid Cut: A unique mid cut helps dial in a master scooped tone from mild to extreme.
- Deep: Adds low frequencies at the sub-harmonic level
- Smart Loops: Total control of your effects, remembers your effects loop settings for each channel. Just assign a loop(s) to the current channel, Smart Loop™ permanently saves it until you change it.
-3 Drive Modes:
-a) "Center" - a classic rich, open overdrive with lots of headroom.
Turning up the Drive knob adds sustain and warmth.
-b) "Thick" - brings on the chunk with a massive low-end, textured mids and blistering highs. Turning up the Drive knob adds sustain to the highs, grit to the mids with low-end bark.
-c) "Intense"- the most gain and sustain with notes that leap out with startling articulation. The low-end is deep and percussive. Mids and highs smoothly blend and still cut through. Turning up the Drive stretches the envelope of sustain to the edge.
-EQX: Toggle between standard EQ and Expanded EQ. This switch opens a wider frequency range for the TREBLE and BASS.
-Presence: Boosting 8kHz to help cut through.
-3 Drive Modes:
-a) "Center" - a classic rich, open clean sound with lots of headroom. Turning up the drive adds tube warmth and sag.
-b) "Bright" - adds high end to the preamp, inviting high frequencies to chime -and sustain as the Drive is turned up.
-c) "Soak" - boosts all preamp frequencies. As the Drive is turned up, a vintage snarl emanates from the amp.
-EQX: Toggle between standard EQ and Expanded EQ. This switch opens a wider frequency range for the TREBLE, MID and BASS. Presence: Boost 11kHz for glassy, shimmering highs.

The effects loops even have neat options call a "tail" option where when you turn off the effects loop, it only cuts off the send so you still get the last bit of delay or reverb instead of it being cut outright.

THERE'S JUST SO MANY GOD DAMNED OPTIONS! So if someone is out there that likes options and is looking at Bugera for a first tube amp, give the V3 a try.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

boost that V3 with a TS7ovChaos or Bloody Murder:

www.bodenhamer-electronics.com

not only will your gain channels LOVE you, your clean channel will too! LP + TS + JSX = every tone i want.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I will probably use an Art tube mic pre to get more out of it if I want . My roomie has a little orange OD2 that he might let me try out on it. Forget what brand but it just has two knobs and that's all you need.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The more I listen to that youtube clip of the german guy, the more I like its "clean sound" (if in fact it isnt being colored by the Black Box), and the more I hate the distorted sound it makes...unusable IMO.


----------

